# Borders



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

I like drifting and want to incorporate borders that will allow similar traction as my AFX track pieces on my current build.

I have a sheet of 1/4 cork that I am using between my track and the table top. I was thinking of using this, but it feels like it may be too tacky for my needs. I’ve thought about using wood. I even drove a hour to a plastic store to find that the store has permanently closed. 

Help please. What have you used to manufacture a border? What are the pros and cons of your choice?

Thanks


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I think the cheapest wasy would be to find cardboard/card stock in the right thickness. Paint the top surface as desired and apply clear packing tape over the top of the painted surface. You could go with just the painted surface, but I am not sure if you would get the drifting surface you want.

:cheers2:


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

You can find various materials that would work. Foamboard would be one of them. Styrofoam would be another. If the chosen material is soft enough to be cut with a hobby knife, you can use the track as a stencil and cut right along the edge. Acrylics work well on both and will protect the surface. Viper is offering borders for AFX https://viperscaleracing.com/shop?olsPage=t/afx-track-borders


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you would not mind spending some money Brad's Tracks makes borders for AFX track. Those are made of Sintra, which has the same grip as regular plastic track.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks everyone, your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

@Rich...Thanks for the Brad Tracks tip. Brad is going to fabricate custom borders. And he’s located less than an hour from my home. YEEHAW!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

Thought I would share my initial fitting on my aprons Brad fabricated. Stoked!??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looking good.
what is the direction of travel?
will the cars be roaring down that straight away into the hairpin?
or coming out of the hairpin onto the straight?


----------

